# Not Even Close to a Zoo



## Clairebert (Apr 21, 2008)

Since I was born, we've always had a pet cat around. My parents are particularly fond of Abyssinians. 
Our first abyssinian, Sacha, lived until he was 18. He passed away about 6 years ago. Now we have two cats, another Abyssinian named Sherah Khan, and a siamese called Chayan. 

Here's Sherah Khan. He used to be my baby until I went off to university and became a rat lady. He's now my mom's baby, but I still like to think I hold a special place in his heart (as it was me that taught him all the mischevious tricks he knows now):


























This is Chayan...this cat for some reason is not my biggest fan. I think it's because he sees me as competition for my dad's attention. The stove wasn't on at the time, so don't worry. I only have one picture of this cat, apparantly I seem to playing favourites haha.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

My cat also is now my parents baby since I went off to school. Its sad though becasue she was my little shadow since I was in 5th grade, now I go home and she hides, if she does let me pet her though she purs like crazy and is a cuddle bug which she usaully isnt. I like to think she still loves me jsut as much too.


----------

